# What happens when you touch hardware while it's running?



## Kantastic (Nov 19, 2009)

What happens when you touch hardware while it's running? More specifically, what if I placed a finger on the exposed PCB of a video card while it's running? Or touch the motherboard while it's running? I know it's a stupid question but I've been wanting to get a tech station to fool around with... ^_^


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> What happens when you touch hardware while it's running? More specifically, what if I placed a finger on the exposed PCB of a video card while it's running? Or touch the motherboard while it's running?



I






every time I touch my hardware when it's on.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

FIRE EVERYWHERE!!!! RUN AWAY!!! 













Really though, nothing.. I'm touching my hardware right now. A capacitor to be exact. 




**OMG Binge LMAO!!


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never been one to sense sarcasm over the internet... so are there any dangers to touching hardware while it's running? Worst case scenario: I put my entire palm on the exposed side of my video card. What happens?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 19, 2009)

Why would you do that, o i have a question can you uninstall and install any graphics card while the OS is runing and your rig is runing, i just always shit it down before i add, change, or move a video card in the x16 slots.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I've never been one to sense sarcasm over the internet... so are there any dangers to touching hardware while it's running? Worst case scenario: I put my entire palm on the exposed side of my video card. What happens?





3volvedcombat said:


> Why would you do that, o i have a question can you uninstall and install any graphics card while the OS is runing and your rig is runing, i just always shit it down before i add, change, or move a video card in the x16 slots.



Best advice is just not to do it. Most likely nothing will happen, but who knows a little static discharge in the right area and poof. Dead hardware. But since there is no logical reason to do it.. Don't do it.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

Pro tip:  Ground yourself before touching electronics.  Small static currents let off by your touch are the most harm you can do with touching electronics.  You do not have to worry about shorting because skin is less conductive than metal and electricity follows the path of least resistance.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

As erocker said, only touch if you have a fetish for it. Also:

Binge, OMG that's amazing, im giggling now... lol.
erocker, why are you touching a capacitor? lol
3volvedcombat, awesome type.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 19, 2009)

If your not statically charged, then nothing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

you could burn your fingers


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 19, 2009)

Stick your tongue in a spinning CPU fan, then report back what happens.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for the typo's im a little tired LOL. So yes ill do what ive always done, which is shut down the computer and ground my self to take and switch hardware out


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

well yes, you shouldnt take hardware out with the PC running, with the exception of hot plug devices (USB, SATA drives in AHCI mode, etc)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

Putting your entire palm on a running PCB might not be a good idea. There might be skin oils or something that may conduct electricity. And, as said before, touch a metal part of your computer case while the PSU is plugged into the wall so that you can discharge any static electricity generated by clothing, carpet, petting a kitty cat, etc.

Anyways, I like touching computer hardware, not to sound creepy or anything. I find fascination in the "ecosystem" of capacitors, chips, resistors, inductors, etc. on printed circuit boards as well as the network of copper traces. Call me easily amused (I honestly am for being a nerd), but I like examining all the little components and how they are arranged. Maybe it's my kind of pr0n lol.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Putting your entire palm on a running PCB might not be a good idea. There might be skin oils or something that may conduct electricity. And, as said before, touch a metal part of your computer case while the PSU is plugged into the wall so that you can discharge any static electricity generated by clothing, carpet, petting a kitty cat, etc.
> 
> Anyways, I like touching computer hardware, not to sound creepy or anything. I find fascination in the "ecosystem" of capacitors, chips, resistors, inductors, etc. on printed circuit boards as well as the network of copper traces. Call me easily amused (I honestly am for being a nerd), but I like examining all the little components and how they are arranged. Maybe it's my kind of pr0n lol.



oils aren't good conductors of electricity.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> oils aren't good conductors of electricity.



but its more polite to mention, than all the other crap that ends up on a geeks fingers.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> but its more polite to mention, than all the other crap that ends up on a geeks fingers.



Like Cheeto dust?     


The other day I way trying to disconnect a molex connector that was running a fan, somehow the molex got me and gave me a nice little pulse through my arm.

Touching any hardware while it's running is hardly even a good idea though.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Like Cheeto dust?
> 
> 
> The other day I way trying to disconnect a molex connector that was running a fan, somehow the molex got me and gave me a nice little pulse through my arm.
> ...



i've got external HDD enclosures that if i touch the metal of their case and the metal of my PC case before i hook up the e-sata/USB, i get zapped.


cheeto dust, chicken grease... bits of pizza...


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've got external HDD enclosures that if i touch the metal of their case and the metal of my PC case before i hook up the e-sata/USB, i get zapped.
> 
> 
> cheeto dust, chicken grease... bits of pizza...



I've never been shocked, I always fully power down my system and drain the caps in the PSU before working with it.

That white sticky stuff,...Creme Filling thats it.


----------



## rewindlabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Be careful not to be statically charged when doing so...

I have been working my ram temps down as of late and have nothing to go by on other than what i can feel via touch...i touched the ram no problem at least 8 times or so and then i touched whilst running prime 95 to be safe and it crashed immediately...it was an already proven stable overclock BTW


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, nothing _good_ happens, I'll tell you that. I don't know why you would want to mess with a running computer anyway. Even the most trivial things, like plugging a fan power header in could end badly if you do it while the computer is on.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

Make sure your fingers are not wet and salty 

Lol, I touch all sorts of stuff when it's running to get an idea of how hot it might be.
I do try not to touch a bunch of connections just because of the very slight chance my dry hand could possibly maybe once in a blue moon in a new moons sky short.


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, I've touched heatsinks and stopped fans as well, but I don't go poking and prodding at circuit boards with current running through them.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 19, 2009)

I've touched a soundcard once. It started squeeling like a stuck pig into speakers. I just shut down the system. The other time i touched something on graphic card and it just locked up.
No biggie or just pure luck. But in general i prefer to power system down, flip PSU switch to OFF and press main POWER button on PC case to discharge capacitors (fans usually spin again for the last time). Then it's ready to work without any problems.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I've never been one to sense sarcasm over the internet... so are there any dangers to touching hardware while it's running? Worst case scenario: I put my entire palm on the exposed side of my video card. What happens?



Yeah, worsted case you get a smack.. Maybe worse from a 8 pin connector from a PCI-e connection i would of thought.

You'll think twice about doing it again but will not be long till ya getting close to doing it again.

Fans freak me out be honest even more so the PANA fans as their sharp as hell.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 19, 2009)

i wouldn't touch any of the exposed copper coil things, and if for some reason the insides of your power supply are accessible for you to touch *DONT*!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> i wouldn't touch any of the exposed copper coil things


Yeah while overclocking I tried touching my northbridge copper heatsink and that sh!t was waaaaay hot!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2009)

whenever i touch my hardware there usually is a nice explosion that feels good. give it a try.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 19, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yeah, worsted case you get a smack.. Maybe worse from a 8 pin connector from a PCI-e connection i would of thought.
> 
> You'll think twice about doing it again but will not be long till ya getting close to doing it again.
> 
> Fans freak me out be honest even more so the PANA fans as their sharp as hell.



Oh no I'm not saying I've ever done it, I just wondered how people felt safe using a tech station in the open.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> whenever i touch my hardware there usually is a nice explosion that feels good. give it a try.



Make sure not to tell the wife you have been cheating.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

We've established touching hardware with your hands is not a problem.
but never for any reason at all lick your motherboard or graphics card whilst its running, even if its covered with delicious syrup.

THE MORE YOU KNOW!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Oh no I'm not saying I've ever done it, I just wondered how people felt safe using a tech station in the open.



Sure they feel safe,  some common sense goes a long way


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> i just always shit it down before i add, change, or move a video card in the x16 slots.



Yuck !


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

oh lol, i missed that typo


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Every once in a while, if im feeling frisky, ill touch the power supply molex with my tongue while gazing at a woman undress 300 yards away in my telescope.  Whatever gets you off, really.

On a serious note, it all depends on what you touch.  Ive been shocked on a computer, several times while it has been running in the past, and nothing has happened, and also I have never once killed a PC component in any way.
This is most likely because I am lucky.  While it isn't a good idea to do it, 99% of the time nothing will happen.  At this point, you have to ask yourself if it is worth the 1% for what you are doing.  The answer is probably not, unless it is an Nvidia card, then go all out.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Every once in a while, if im feeling frisky, ill touch the power supply molex with my tongue while gazing at a woman undress 300 yards away in my telescope.  Whatever gets you off, really.
> 
> On a serious note, it all depends on what you touch.  Ive been shocked on a computer, several times while it has been running in the past, and nothing has happened, and also I have never once killed a PC component in any way.
> This is most likely because I am lucky.  While it isn't a good idea to do it, 99% of the time nothing will happen.  At this point, you have to ask yourself if it is worth the 1% for what you are doing.  The answer is probably not, unless it is an Nvidia card, then go all out.



Watch the fans on any of the hardware too. They seem to get bigger and bigger and can grab your finger. Makes you jump a little but doesn't really hurt much.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

i cut the end of my nose off with a fan once.

I Couldn't feel the air flow with my hand so I thought " well my face is more sensitive"

*face palm* no excuse for my stupidly at all.


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 19, 2009)

There's definitely enough voltage there to kill you, but you would have to be real lucky (unlucky) to short out just the right connections when touching running hardware. Pets and children are not something you want around a tech station, though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

There is one thing you should watch out for.  For starters the moral of the story is don't keep a can of bug spray near your computer.

Anyway, one day, while I was doing maintenance on my PC (had about 3lbs of dust.  How did I find out? The dust clogged and stopped the fan(lol).  So, after shoveling all of the dust out of the computer, I decide to spray it out, so I grab the spray bottle I had brought with me, and had a go at it.  The dust was coming out pretty good, until I started smelling something funny.  I looked at the can, and found out I had been spraying out the inside of the computer with ant spray!(it was right beside the canned air).  I let it dry for a while, and the computer turned on just fine, without a problem.

I guess if you run out of canned air, go ahead and grab some bug spray!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

CJCerny said:


> There's definitely enough voltage there to kill you, but you would have to be real lucky (unlucky) to short out just the right connections when touching running hardware. Pets and children are not something you want around a tech station, though.



Well sort of, you have to take into account the watts and amperage.  In which case, I have been shocked with 1920 watts at 12 volts and 80 amps before, and while it will get your attention, I came out fine (for those wondering, it was an audio amp for a car)  You could stick your tongue in a wall socket, but so long as you arent grounded, it isnt going to electrocute you, but once again, it WILL get your attention.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I guess if you run out of canned air, go ahead and grab some bug spray!



Just be prepared to look and act like the horse on his Avatar


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge that was the funniest shit I swear man!!!!!


----------



## laszlo (Nov 19, 2009)

touching with finger is ok except fans( i broke one by mistake) if you can't rely on temperature sensors is the best way to be sure that all temps are acceptable

as previous poster be sure that your finger is dry and 1st touch something that can discharge the body from eventual electrostatic charge.

however i don't think is wise to touch any part with "other" parts of the body but if you try give a feed-back


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Well sort of, you have to take into account the watts and amperage.  In which case, I have been shocked with 1920 watts at 12 volts and 80 amps before, and while it will get your attention, I came out fine (for those wondering, it was an audio amp for a car)  You could stick your tongue in a wall socket, but so long as you arent grounded, it isnt going to electrocute you, but once again, it WILL get your attention.



Ha, try that especially while touching the hot and neutral.... (all the while make sure you don't ground yourself) and tell me what happens.  I can smell the burnt skin from here.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 19, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Stick your tongue in a spinning CPU fan, then report back what happens.



My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard!!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2009)

When I think about it I touch myself...


I reach blindly into my PC all the time to double check the temp of hardware. Just take off jewelry that can cause a short, and watch out for spinning fan blades, they can actually cut you, and deen joo will bleed!!!!! AND DEEN JOO DIE!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I've never been one to sense sarcasm over the internet...



Then I won't bother to reply.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 19, 2009)

I touch things to feel their warmth. Like, on my mother board there's this big shiny star like thing, no idea whats under it but its a heat sink for something, sometimes it gets toasty : D not dead yet though, ive been shocked from bending a wire for a cold cathode, that wasn't fun.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> I touch things to feel their warmth. Like, on my mother board there's this big shiny star like thing, no idea whats under it but its a heat sink for something, sometimes it gets toasty : D not dead yet though, ive been shocked from bending a wire for a cold cathode, that wasn't fun.



Does it make you feel safe?


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 19, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Stick your tongue in a spinning CPU fan, then report back what happens.



i did that with my finger on my dark knight fan, damn that things sharp, i needed a plaster


----------



## warup89 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im probably the worst Hardware/electronics handler ever, i touch hardware running or not, i place them em on rugs, or clean them while running [old toothbursh is great for dusting] and never had issues with them, but I strongly recommend to do the opposite.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

Just don't to it, you may end up zapping yourself or the hardware.  That being said, I still do sometimes 

Sometimes I just have an urge to fell how hot the GPU PCB or heatsink is, so I touch it 
*DO NOT* unplug or plug in anything while the computer is on, the only time I tried it blew up the mobo and PSU (but it was just a P3 rig, so no big loss)


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

warup89 said:


> Im probably the worst Hardware/electronics handler ever, i touch hardware running or not, i place them em on rugs, or clean them while running [old toothbursh is great for dusting] and never had issues with them, but I strongly recommend to do the opposite.



So do the rest of us 

School scares people away from doing things this way... I remember my friends A+ classes they were really big on static straps... You know the most of us do all the worst things "according to the book" and nearly non of us have ever fried something with a bit of static charge.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah, I've touched heatsinks and stopped fans as well, but I don't go poking and prodding at circuit boards with current running through them.



i do, nothing ever happens... expert tip, touch with your tongue



[Ion] said:


> *DO NOT* unplug or plug in anything while the computer is on, the only time I tried it blew up the mobo and PSU (but it was just a P3 rig, so no big loss)


that is really good advice .. of course it didnt stop me .. killed a hdd, cpu, graphics card on separate occasions with that. nowadays i try to avoid it



niko084 said:


> I remember my friends A+ classes they were really big on static straps... You know the most of us do all the worst things "according to the book" and nearly non of us have ever fried something with a bit of static charge.



never used any and i probably touched more hardware in my life than your whole class


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

The worst thing that happened to me...killed my old Asus A8N with a huge bolt of static electricity to the heat sink lol. Any other time nothing happens.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> never used any and i probably touched more hardware in my life than your whole class



Wasn't my class... I never wasted my time.

But ya it's really quite silly.. It's like not talking on your cell phone while your pumping gas...
*Yes technically sure maybe, probably not*


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just noticed people saying about unplugging things, because I'm so used to ripping out molex out of fans and also 3 pin fans I thought I could do the same with a cathode, unplugged it and ZPPPPPPPPPPPPOP computer shuts down, luckily it was okay but it taught me a lesson.


----------



## louise071 (Nov 20, 2009)

You'll feel the electricity running through your veins! lol. My teacher told us never to touch Hardware, ESD gloves

________________________________________

Technology expert and member of youserbase, the technology wiki


----------



## AsRock (Nov 20, 2009)

louise071 said:


> You'll feel the electricity running through your veins! lol. My teacher told us never to touch Hardware, ESD gloves
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> Technology expert and member of youserbase, the technology wiki



Well it's more like a thump if the powers great enough and it can get you a bit stunned.

Not a computer but one day back some time with a old Technics tape deck needed a service like belts cleaning cogs cleaned re greased.  And with the transformer being right behind the unit my hand touched one of the solder points which totally stunned me for about a minute and lessen was learned.

Pretty different with comps as ling as your carfull with the molex plugs and a like and not touching the 6/8 pin  PCI-e plugs your  pretty safe as most dangerous is in the PSU.


Although TV's are the worsted but easily tamed if you know how to earth one.  Scary when ya 16 and learning how to do it or even just for the 1st time.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

louise071 said:


> You'll feel the electricity running through your veins! lol. My teacher told us never to touch Hardware, ESD gloves



teachers also told not to drink, smoke and have sex


----------



## Steevo (Nov 20, 2009)

My female teachers tried to give me a drink,and then have sex.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2009)

Steevo said:


> My female teachers tried to give me a drink,and then have sex.



my electronics/IT teacher used to tell us "lick it and see" as a method of identifying a live circuit


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2009)

I remember I opened up a PSU at school, and put Jolly Ranchers between the circuits, trying to get as close to the caps as possible, and then just put the PSU in the hallway, went to sit at a bench and watch.  About 10 minutes in a line of 4th graders appeared.  It was bad....  for them.  I was laughing.


----------



## cbupdd (Nov 20, 2009)

I've always touch the back of my gpu, just to see if it's hot.. I would like to see you making a processor hot swap


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 20, 2009)

ahh this reminds me of when i looked inside a cream crackered 300 watt amplifier for a cb radio because it was making a strange ticking sound ,so being the explorer i was when i was younger, i opened the case and keyed up on the mike, only for the main capacitor to blow up in my face 
my mate said he'd never seen someone rush to the kitchen sink faster to wash there eyes out
suffice to say i now have a strong fear of capacitors :shadedshu


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 20, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I remember I opened up a PSU at school, and put Jolly Ranchers between the circuits, trying to get as close to the caps as possible, and then just put the PSU in the hallway, went to sit at a bench and watch.  About 10 minutes in a line of 4th graders appeared.  It was bad....  for them.  I was laughing.



laughing so hard right now lol

why didnt i think of this when i was in school????


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 23, 2009)

i throw cold beer all over my running hardware on a regular basis

np


----------



## JTS (Nov 23, 2009)

I once vacuumed the inside of an old P3 while it was running... for some strange reason it never worked after that


----------



## r9 (Nov 23, 2009)

I get aroused


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 23, 2009)

i move wires and stop fans etc inside my pc. I never go poking at crap while its turned on, but touching the underside of a gfx card no problem. Ive done it many times to feel temps etc.

Plus people that wear anti static bands and pin them to an earth.....................LOL complete joke. Ive never once had a static shock when messing around with my pc. Building or inside messing with something. Tbh i hardly get static shocks once in a 6 month period in daily life.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my electronics/IT teacher used to tell us "lick it and see" as a method of identifying a live circuit



Exactly how I taught my sons to check for a live circuit. For some strange reason, shortly after, they chipped in and bought a DMM, and asked me to teach them how it works. 

As far as touching stuff while running, I do it all the time. Especially to check heat.

And I've never used a static strap in my life. I've even managed to zap a few things with ESD. Never killed them. I've even zapped a few things while they were running. Caused a BSOD once, and a restart all the other times. Nothing ever fried.

About the only thing I won't do is try to hot plug molex powered drives. I fried a couple trying it a couple of occasions.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

after thinking on it, heres a brief summary of how i do things when poking hardware.


1. if it moves, dont touch the pointy bits.

2. if it doesnt move, avoid the stuff that looks like it could short. EG, touch a memory chip = fine, but dont touch the wires leading to it from the PCB


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 24, 2009)

i also remember touching the fan on my cpu (as it was making a god awfull noise) and it stopped making a noise for about ten seconds then it started again so i put my finger back on the fan(or so i thought) only to stick my finger in the blades holy f does one of them 60 mm hurt smashed the blade aswell so it hurt twice once on the finger and once in the pocket:shadedshu


----------



## toyo (Nov 24, 2009)

I sometimes .... test ... the accuracy of Everest and other alike apps... fingering the CPU cooler, or back of the GPU. I also put my whole hand on the HDD... and play with the fans (just a little.. maybe?)
But.
Only when I still do have warranty on these products. 
It's like a test ride.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 26, 2009)

(What happens when you touch hardware while it's running?) what kind of question is that,

nothing happens, either u burn yourself or dont


----------

